# Decodificador 7 segmentos a BCD (C.I.)



## mamorro (Sep 16, 2006)

Estoy buscando un circuito integrado para pasar de 7 segmentos a BCD, creo que existe uno, el 74C915 pero no encuentro su datasheet por ninguna parte. Parece dificil de conseguir, que alternativa hay?


----------



## Gatillero (Sep 16, 2006)

si pasaste tu información a 7 segmentos por medio de un decodificador la entrada ke usaste ahi era bcd


----------



## mamorro (Sep 17, 2006)

No, es que yo necesito sacar la información de unos displays, y la mejor manera de meter mano en el aparato es sacando la información de los displays, pero no te preocupes, ya he conseguido otra forma.


----------

